# readyboost and ssd??



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 22, 2008)

so probably a stupid question but i've never owned an ssd but i have an ssd coming hopefully for christmas the g.skill 64gig sataII ssd.  i kinda like the readyboost feature but i have a feeling it's no longer going to be nessessary with an ssd? is this true? i'm not to sure it's going to be nessessary given the simalar features of access time with an ssd.  also if i'm installing the ssd as only my os drive and the raid array with my 2 seagate baracuda 7200.11 drives being my games/storage drive are there any tweaks to exploit to maximize ssd performance in vista 32bit.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 22, 2008)

Readyboost is only useful if u have less then 512MB of ram. There is like an 0.1fps increase in games.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds good, so should i be exited about my new ssd that i'm hopefully getting???


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2008)

No need for tweaks, the SSD will give you instant performance.  For an affordable 64gb SSD I recommend this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220342


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 23, 2008)

my g/f got me a g.skill 64gig... i've been reading reviews, seems to be ok, i hope she made the right choice, she actually came here for the help, the threads gone now but you guys were all suggesting the g.skill from what i remember lol.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 23, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> my g/f got me a g.skill 64gig... i've been reading reviews, seems to be ok, i hope she made the right choice, she actually came here for the help, the threads gone now but you guys were all suggesting the g.skill from what i remember lol.



I think I suggest G.Skill for ram, dunno if i said flash drives or something but whatever.  But G.Skill was a good company to rely on.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 23, 2008)

well hopefully it doesnt' disappoint. i'll be sad lol


----------

